# Browning on leaves of China Doll plant, need advice



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello,

I'm hoping the group can help me figure out what needs to change. 

I have a China Doll plant (radermachera sinica) that is experiencing browning and dying on the edges of its old leaves. It's still getting new growth... is this due to being too close to the light? Too much water? Not enough water (doubt that one). 










It's been in this location for almost two months.







originally what it looked like when placed in the location. 

I mist 5 times a day for 5-15 seconds, depending on the time (long misting during the day when the fans and lights are on, shorter at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Take this advice with a grain of salt as I've never even heard of that plant but in my experience with this hobby, this forum and with plants in general, I'd say the most common mistake with all of them is over watering. 

Since you said that below its sounds like you may be aware of what the problem is. 

Also, IMO misting 5x a day for 15secs is too much but that of course depends on the types of plants you have, fans, temps etc. 

I'm going to assume you researched the plant and know its requirements so I would say make some adjustments and see what happens. Your set up is a puzzle that you need to figure out.



KommentBox said:


> Not enough water (doubt that one).
> 
> I mist 5 times a day for 5-15 seconds, depending on the time (long misting during the day when the fans and lights are on, shorter at night.
> 
> ...


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

cam1941 said:


> Take this advice with a grain of salt as I've never even heard of that plant but in my experience with this hobby, this forum and with plants in general, I'd say the most common mistake with all of them is over watering.
> 
> Since you said that below its sounds like you may be aware of what the problem is.
> 
> ...




Good points. I'm trying to get the moss on the background fully established, which is too much for the China Doll. I'll change the angle of the misting nozzle so it get much less and see how it reacts. 

I guess I was wondering more if there are generic signs of burning, overwatering, or underwatering. I've kept plants for many years outside of paludariums, where the watering requirements were much less controlled. I'm used to discolored and rotting leaves being a sign of over watering; wilting, drying or yellowing being underwatering; and I haven't dealt much with burning, so I wasn't sure what the signs of that were. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

In that case you might want to dial in the mistking for the overall tank. Then hand mist for things like the moss that need more water. Once your tank is established you'll probably be able to mist much less and rely more on just the mistking.

When I set up tanks now I start with just moss and aquarium type plants and really mist the hell out of the tank. Once those have taken hold and seem strong I slowly cut back the misting then add plants that don't like as much water. Takes patience but it really does work well.

EDIT: Also, I'm not to sure because many times all of those problems have the same or similar symptoms.

Hope that helps... Good luck 



KommentBox said:


> Good points. I'm trying to get the moss on the background fully established, which is too much for the China Doll. I'll change the angle of the misting nozzle so it get much less and see how it reacts.
> 
> I guess I was wondering more if there are generic signs of burning, overwatering, or underwatering. I've kept plants for many years outside of paludariums, where the watering requirements were much less controlled. I'm used to discolored and rotting leaves being a sign of over watering; wilting, drying or yellowing being underwatering; and I haven't dealt much with burning, so I wasn't sure what the signs of that were.
> 
> ...


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Dude, no disrespect, but what/who gave you the idea this is a good vivarium plant? Radermachera is a sub-tropical tree. If you want a smallish tree, there are several easier options. 

How large is this tank? For what animals?


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Groundhog said:


> Dude, no disrespect, but what/who gave you the idea this is a good vivarium plant? Radermachera is a sub-tropical tree. If you want a smallish tree, there are several easier options.
> 
> 
> 
> How large is this tank? For what animals?




None taken. It's a 110 gallon tank and currently isn't housing any animals. I picked the plant up at a local nursery. If it outgrows the tank I'll just move it to a pot. I saw on the tag that it can grow to 2' or so, but in the meantime I liked the look of the leaves. 

I'm mostly waiting for spring to arrive and nurseries to get new plant stock, or have it be warm enough to ship plants in the mail. I'm going to a local froggers this weekend to pick up some broms and marcgravia. 

What options would you recommend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

I think you're going to regret leaving the China Doll Tree in there. If it does establish and grow too large, it will be very disruptive to remove. Do yourself a a favor and get rid of it now.

Very few employees at big box stores or even local nurseries know much about plants - so often asking them is folly. China Doll Tree can _easily_ grow to 15ft tall. More generally, I suggest avoiding plants you find in the houseplant/tropical section. Some will certainly survive in a viv, but most are too large growing to be good viv residents. (There are exceptions, of course. I found a pot of jewel orchids (Ludisia sp) once at a Home Depot)

For a tank where you want moss to grow, the usual suspects are Bromeliads, small ferns, gesneriads and club mosses (to name only a few). Especially if you are just getting started, Bromeliads and ferns are a good beginner list of genera. Marcgravia is another good choice - but it can get a little harder to transplant and establish for beginners.

With a 110G viv to work with, you have a lot of options. Good luck!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

What Kim said.

Hmn, if you want a smallish tree, I would suggest a dwarf ficus, dwarf Barbados cherry (Malpighia), Eugenia or you could keep clipping a Coffea!

Is this for darts, holiday or both?

Hey Kim, what would you suggest?


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks Kim and Groundhog for your suggestions, I'll definitely look at those plants. I'll move the China Doll once I have the marcgravia or some creeping fig to replace it. 

I like the idea of a ficus in there too, I'll look at adding one of those at the substrate level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Why the hell did auto-correct change hylids to holiday?!? Aaargh....


----------

